# Perfect Timing....Maybe



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Been watching the surf forecast and with this weak front was looking like next week on Monday its gonna be fishable and with Tuesday being Ice Cream. Took off work these days and now looks like it’s pushed a day out with Wednesday being the best day...Oh well going regardless


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

surf looks pretty calm as of right now but the water is all chocolate


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

buton said:


> surf looks pretty calm as of right now but the water is all chocolate


Green water off in the distance or does it look like a never ending sea of chocolate milk?


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

water wasn't great today. still pretty sandy/cloudy. hit west end then ss access 3.
.......skunked


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Iâ€™m looking to start at Seawall and end in surfside if I have too. Surfside cam looks good right now. Thinking high tide will bring in the green. Weâ€™ll see at dawn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfbaseball09 (Jul 29, 2011)

Iâ€™m thinking about going tomorrow or Wednesday morning before going into work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Looks perfect right now. Think I am headed south for an afternoon fish.


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

It was as good as it gets guys....Limited out in an hour this morning


----------



## smit388` (Jun 16, 2012)

Too much to do to get down there this afternoon/early evening but I am planning on heading to Surfside in the AM.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Tightlines what were you throwing and where? General vicinity and fist gut, second gut info would help.

Thanks


----------



## FishNFul (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice going! Did you end up at SS?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Hopefully it will hold for in the morning. I ended up not going to make it this afternoon.


----------



## cstaceyt (Feb 1, 2008)

Im heading down in the am as well.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the pic Tightline, great to see some specs from the suds!


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

HoustonKid said:


> Tightlines what were you throwing and where? General vicinity and fist gut, second gut info would help.
> 
> Thanks


Down at Surfside. I was fishing second gut with Croaker. I got on the water very late...7:30 but the bite was on from the moment l got in. Even as l was driving down the highway you could see slicks about a 100 yards out past the 2nd bar


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Lol and l don’t know which is better....Getting a limit of trout today or booking a last minute hotel room at La Quinta in Clute for $50 bucks! I’m whopped! Hittting the sack soon but will be out there for sure tomorrow morning


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

Tightlines1984 said:


> Getting a limit of trout today or booking a last minute hotel room at La Quinta in Clute for $50 bucks!


good job! livin' a charmed life. i may have to give it another shot thurs


----------



## smit388` (Jun 16, 2012)

Access No. 2 at Surfside. Caught 12 from 545-830. All on mirrolure softdines.


----------

